# Missed afternoon dose of Progynova on FET cycle - help!



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

OK feeling very stupid - it's been a while since I've done all this and I missed 1 of my 3 x 2mg doses of Progynova - just realised when I went to take my evening one. Should I take another right now? Wait a couple of hours? Skip it? And will it have done any harm - day three embie went in on Saturday?
Thanks,
Silver


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Silver,


Just skip it, if you've taken the next dose already. Usual advice with medicines is not to double up if you miss a dose. Try not to stress about it, it won't have caused any harm. 


Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Maz! Hear today that our other two embies didn't make it, so this is definitely our last shot. Just as well really, as it seems to be a bit of a chapter of accidents at the moment   ! 
Silver xx


----------

